# Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Minera



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems most people prefer the meat maker. Can you tell me why? Also is it ok for pregnant and lactating does? We will be consuming milk. Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

does anyone have a answer for this? I am getting a bag of Sweetlix from one of my feed store and don't know which to tell them to order.

currently I am on Purina and before that Manna Pro. I am switching around to see if they have a preference.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

Mine are on sweetlix meatmaker. It's what I started them on, and had heard good things about.

I think we have an iodine deficiency, though, and I'm not convinced they are getting enough copper. While they are finishing this batch up, I'm shopping around. (Maybe no minerals have enough iodine and copper.. so that isn't necessarily a point against sweetlix)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

I think the minerals are meant to be used across the US. Some areas are more deficient than others. Maybe your area your goats might need more of those 2 things. :shrug:


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*



freedomstarfarm said:


> I think the minerals are meant to be used across the US. Some areas are more deficient than others. Maybe your area your goats might need more of those 2 things. :shrug:


I completely agree


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

I use mainly Sweetlix meat maker for my dairy goats. They're perfectly safe for pregnant and lactating does. I've never tried the Caprine Magnum. My goats do great on the meatmaker and take in a lot of this mineral vs. other brands. :thumb:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

I am pretty sure that the Calcium to phosphorus ratio is different between the two minerals. If you are only feeding does/lactating animals then the caprine Magnum would work, but if you are feeding it to whethers/bucks then you need to go with the meat-maker that has a 2:1 CA ratio.

The caprine Magnum is taking into account the a goat lactating is getting additional calcium from their feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

Caprine Magnum:::

Caprine Magnum-Milk - 984

Caprine Magnum-Milk

* Free choice mineral specially formulated for lactating dairy goats
* 1:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio to supplement alfalfa diets
* Provides 100% of daily recommended amounts of trace minerals including copper and selenium
* Fortified with vitamins A, D and E
* Highly concentrated formula ensures that goats get full amount of needed minerals and vitamins
* Very economical
* Loose mineral product in 25 lb. bag

Guaranteed Analysis
Calcium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7.50%
Calcium (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9.50%
Phosphorus (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8.00%
Salt (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10.00%
Salt (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 12.00%
Magnesium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4.50%
Potassium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.70%
Sulfur (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.50%
Iron (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Manganese (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Zinc (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25%
Cobalt (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 240 ppm
Copper (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1,750 ppm
Copper (Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1,810 ppm
Iodine (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 450 ppm
Selenium (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50 ppm
Vitamin A (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin D-3 (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin E (Min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400 IU/lb.
Ingredients


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

Sweetlix: meat maker:::

Loose mineral product in 25 lb. bags 2:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio Provides 100% of daily recommended amounts of trace minerals including copper and selenium Fortified with vitamins A, D and E Designed to supplement forage/browse-based diets Highly concentrated formula ensures that goats get full amount of needed minerals and vitamins Very economical supplement for commercial goats

Calcium, Min 14.00% 
Calcium, Max 16.80% 
Phosphorus, Min 8.00% 
Salt, Min 10.00% 
Salt, Max 12.00% 
Magnesium, Min 1.50% 
Potassium, Min 1.50% 
Cobalt, Min 240 ppm 
Copper, Min 1,750 ppm 
Copper, Max 1,810 ppm 
Iodine, Min 450 ppm 
Manganese, Min 1.25% 
Selenium, Min 50 ppm 
Zinc, Min 1.25% 
Vitamin A, Min 300,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin D-3, Min 30,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin E, Min 400 IU/lb


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

sounds like the meat maker is the way to go since i want to give it to everyone. Thanks kidsonhill :thumb:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Sweetlix question- Meat-maker vs. Caprine Magnum-Milk Mi*

This is why I do not use Purina loose goat minerals, Their Ca ratio is closer to 1:1.


----------

